
Show HN: Slackipy – automate slack user invites (written using Flask) - avinassh
https://github.com/avinassh/slackipy
======
avinassh
So guys I wrote a clone of Slackin [0]. Slackin is written in node.js. I don't
know JS and it was very difficult for me to customize anything, like adding
some related links to landing page, protecting the page with captcha etc. Plus
slackin doesn't work if JS is disabled in browser. So I rolled down my own
version written using Flask. This is my first Flask app and I really
appreciate any feedback/PR. Thanks!

[0] - [https://github.com/rauchg/slackin](https://github.com/rauchg/slackin)

